

ProCog – a new transparent search engine - boyter
http://procog.com/

======
haldean
My experience with this:

Think of a random word that comes to mind: let's try "animus". "No Matches
Found. Please rephrase your query and try again.". Hm, okay. How about
"theory"? "No Matches Found." What about "set"? Nope. "rank"? No. "war of
1812"? No. "barack obama": nope. The first term I got to return content was
the biggest softball I could think of - "procog".

I'm all for a new search engine (especially one that really lets content
providers know what they need to do to rank highly for queries) but I'd say
this isn't ready yet; most of those queries are the sorts of queries I search
for every few minutes.

~~~
moystard
Same here. After I got a successful search, results were of good quality but
no better than DDG for example (lot of content farm, and Youtube/Wikipedia on
top), I will stick to the later.

------
tutysara
It is making connections to connect.facebook.net in almost all the pages I
have visited. The page load times are very slow for me, I am sitting behind a
proxy where facebook is blocked and connections to facebook timesout. This can
be made faster and office friendlier with some changes. I will certainly find
and, like or +1 ProCog page even if those links are buried a layer down if I
really like it.

------
pstadler
Most of the search results are outdated, inaccurate or no longer existing. I'm
always looking for alternatives, but this is not the one. Google is still so
much better and/or faster than other search engines, including DuckDuckGo.

------
boyter
For those that don't know this was jointly created by Matt Wells who also
created Gigablast. It does not appear to be the same index although I suspect
it shares much of Gigablasts code.

The results impressed me though. Much better then Gigablast, however this may
be due to not being targeted by spammers which Gigablast is.

------
SeanDav
I searched for "teaching chess children" and twitter came up as the 6th best
match, which makes me wonder a bit at the search algorithm used.

------
phpnode
the reason that most search engines are opaque black boxes is that being
transparent simply gives spammers the upper hand when they want to manipulate
your index. it won't be a problem for this one yet, but if it gained
significant market share they'd definitely have to change strategy.

------
Osmium
Potentially interesting, but the interface is too busy for day-to-day use.
There's no reason you need to know this information for your typical search.

------
7952
The "sections" feature is interesting. You could grab a screen shot and colour
the page based on its influence on search results.

------
gulbrandr
This is disappointing:

<http://procog.com/?q=text-indent+mdn>

------
dotborg2
just like DDG, lack support for languages other than english, something you
should start from when creating a search engine

~~~
RevBooyah
It's got language support - big button near the top (says "English") :)

------
johnny22
thanks for actually trying this!

I'll be watching to see how it turns out.

------
bravoyankee
_ProCog is a transparent search engine focused on content and search
optimization. Get all the data used by a search engine for ranking and
indexing so you can trust the results._

What does that mean? I can't make heads or tails of it.

~~~
monk_e_boy
How other search engines rank your site is a (mostly) a secret. ProCog seems
to show exactly how they (ProCog) ranked your site and why. I liked the
'spammy words' score on the webpage breakdown - that would be really useful
for SEO.

It also shows inbound links and how they effect your rank. Last time I worked
in SEO (a couple of years ago) we either had to pay for that sort of report or
build our own web spider to generate the report.

~~~
bravoyankee
Oh heck, say that then. I understand what you just said there, and I am
interested. The existing wording just doesn't make sense (to me) though.

